# Heeeeeelllllo everyone



## Lauz_1601

Hello. Nice to join a nice quiet forum 

Im Laura I am 20 and have an 8 month old Ella Nicole. 

Right Im off to find some new tickers


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/icon_wave.gif Hopefully it won't stay quiet quiet for long! Plan to hit that google rank shockingly over this next wee while :twisted: 

Anyway we have Imi here - You said quiet? :lol:


----------



## Lauz_1601

Wobbles said:

> Anyway we have Imi here - You said quiet? :lol:[/quote]
> 
> PMSL
> I didnt think of that!
> 
> we love you really imi


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Lauz!


----------



## Imi

You Bitches lol!!!!

<Huffs off> :o


----------



## HB

*waves*
Glad you could make it hun!!!!
Yay!! 

:D 

*hugs*


----------



## Wobbles

Imi-Maddie's-Mum said:

> You Bitches lol!!!!
> 
> <Huffs off> :o

I see the word censor may have to be updated! :lol:


----------



## Tam

Hello Laura *waves* xx


----------



## KX

Hey Lauz, nice to see a familiar face... Does everyone live in warrington? :shock: x


----------



## HB

lol.... nah theres quite a few of us in warrington though...
So word of mouth went fast between us lot! hehe!!!

I love your new ticker Laura...

xox


----------



## RachieH

Hiya Laura

Just wanted to say "Hi" and https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/welcome2.gif
Ella is really gorgeous - I love the picture on your ticker. Is that Ella's highchair? - It's _tres_ funky!


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hello hunni


----------



## Lauz_1601

RachieH said:

> Hiya Laura
> 
> Just wanted to say "Hi" and https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/welcome2.gif
> Ella is really gorgeous - I love the picture on your ticker. Is that Ella's highchair? - It's _tres_ funky!

Thanks Rachael! Yeh its her highcahir its frm mothercare! She is eating toast with salmon paste in the pic, and its all over her nose hehe


----------

